# Attacked Piraya



## nycvr6 (Apr 30, 2003)

Well i just fed my p's tonight and went upstairs to watch some simpsons. When i come back down i find one of my piraya was attacked. One huge bite out of his mid section. By the looks of the bite it doesnt look like he's going to make it, but i have him in a salt bath now in my hospital tank hoping that maybe by some miracle he can survive. Let me know what you guys think, here are pics, i know it looks reallly bad.


----------



## nycvr6 (Apr 30, 2003)

I have had the fish in the hospital tank now for about an hour. It's really weird, he seems perfectly fine except for the piece missing from him. He swims normally and is actually quite active. Any opinions or suggestions are welcome.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

We had an article from way back stating if fish feel pain. I really dont know if your Piraya would even have an idea if hes been bitten, but the way you've made it sound, he's just going on his daily routine. Honestly, not to let any hopes down, if he doesnt make it here.. he's likely to die from starvation. Food not digesting in his organs. Best of Luck man!!!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

does food fall out when he eats? That is a monster wound.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I think its gonna die







, but if it manages to hang on...can you please take pics of it daily for an article on the site?


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Hope he survives, good luck...


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

the chances of it surving are little but DAM the Piraya got BITTEN bad man so what kind of P BITE him heh


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

LaZy said:


> the chances of it surving are little but DAM the Piraya got BITTEN bad man so what kind of P BITE him heh


 I would think his Caribas


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

jeeez that is one SAVAGE wound.... That would be crazy if he survived. Stranger things have happened.


----------



## nycvr6 (Apr 30, 2003)

Well, i wish i could have taken pics of his healing process for an article, but unfortunately when i got home tonight he was dead.







It's getting to be like i expect one to get killed every now and then. Sure makes it expensive, because i know im gonna wanna replace it with another piraya, i really like pirayas the best.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Sorry for you loss


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

nycvr6 said:


> Well, i wish i could have taken pics of his healing process for an article, but unfortunately when i got home tonight he was dead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sorry man







I was hoping he pulled through....


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm sorry to hear that :sad:

I think it's amazing that fish didn't die immedeately: I mean, that's a damn serious wound...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Xenon said:


> nycvr6 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, i wish i could have taken pics of his healing process for an article, but unfortunately when i got home tonight he was dead.
> ...


 Same here.. Sorry for your loss man.. wish it did pull through. That was one nice fish..


----------



## nycvr6 (Apr 30, 2003)

Thanks for the kind words everyone. I am a little hesitant to go buy another piraya now.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

any idea of the culprit?


----------



## nycvr6 (Apr 30, 2003)

Xenon said:


> any idea of the culprit?


 Im not positive but im guessing it's either one of my caribas who is very very territorial or my biggest tern. I was thinking the cariba because when i saw that the piraya was bitten he was in the territory of that cariba. Or i was thinking the big tern because he fights with everyone constantly. It had to be one of my bigger fish by the size of the bite.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

sorry about your loss bro


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Oh man sorry to hear, Yeah looks like one of the big guys bit him.


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

Sorry to see that...hope for the best.


----------



## icepick36m (Feb 19, 2003)

Sorry,didn't read down far enough...sorry for your loss...at least he didn't have to suffer very long.


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)




----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

sorry about the loss, great fish


----------

